# what Brand Foggers do you use?



## Frighteners Entertainment

I curious of what brand and wattage foggers everyone buys?


----------



## Vlad

My oldest workhorse is a VEI-940, bought this years ago before foggers became popular.

A 200 watt Gemmi. For small specialty applications.

Five 400 watt foggers from last years Target "after" sales. I can't even find a brand name on the box, ruflmao. 400 watt.

Two of the Lite FX 700 watts.

Two 1200 Watt constant on foggers from Kmart. I'll check the brand when I get home tonight. Wouldn't consider owning these without good remotes though, total juice pigs.

I think there are a few others hanging around that don't spring right to mind.


----------



## krough

I have

1 Chauvet 1250 1200watt

1 Target Special no remote 400watt

1 Walmart special with remote 400watt

I like the walmart fogger the best. The Chauvet is a workhorse but it puts out so much volume its hard to chill.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have what krough has.


----------



## NecroBones

I forget... might have to go dig it out. Ended up replacing my old one so I could have a timer. Only have one currently. However, those reheat cycles are irritating. Wish more of them were constant-foggers.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad, does the state require you to have a lighthouse in operation during halloween.

mine is a walmart special


----------



## Zombie-F

I have a 1000 Watt Lite F/X unit, a 700 Watt Lite F/X unit and one 400 Watt Wal-Mart special. So far, all three have worked without issue for a few years now. The 700 Watter is about five years old now, I'd say.


----------



## gmacted

I have a VEI V-950 1300 Watt Unit. It ROCKS!


----------



## slightlymad

We have 2 400 watt foggers that we alternate. Unfortunately we are right on the street and have been issued safety citations. Next year we move hopefully to a dead end without bicycle cops


----------



## IshWitch

I have 7 I think, but only 3 worked last year. I might have more. I would have to go out to the shed and dig them out to know for sure. I do have 2 of those KMart constant foggers and can vouch for their juice appetite. 

I have heard that it is best to store them with juice in them. I think that is why so many have quit. They were stored dry in a hot shed. If anyone has tips on how to get them to work, I am definitely interested!


----------



## ScareFX

I have

- a 1,000-watt Lite F/X with a timer remote

- a continuous 1,200-watt Lite F/X (which is really two 600-watt heating elements that alternate)

- one Gemmy 400-watt Fog Machines with a timer remote

- one Gemmy 400-watt Fog Machines with a hacked remote


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gmacted said:


> I have a VEI V-950 1300 Watt Unit. It ROCKS!


I agree. One wicked unit!!
I can fog out a whole block with that bad boy.

My neighbors thought my house and garage were on fire. LOL

I may need to do a group buy on the VEI stuff for HauntForum?


----------



## MrsMyers666

I have the Walmart fogger with remote. Has lasted a few years now. Bought the add on remote for constant fog.


----------



## heresjohnny

I use whatever Fogger FE is sending, thats the only one I have so far. It's a good one, right Jeff?


----------



## Hellrazor

I use "the fog machine" 400Watt machine. 

Thanks to this thread, i didnt have very much liquid in my machine. I put some liquid in this am and will have to test it tonight. I hope I didnt ruin it. I didnt know until the other thread it is supposed to be stored with liquid. I only have 1 so far and no cooler yet ....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

These seem to be the most popular due to cost.
I believe you will be happy with it.

I prefer the commercial units, though they are much more money.


----------



## gmacted

> Originally Posted by Frighteners Entertainment
> I may need to do a group buy on the VEI stuff for HauntForum?


I'm looking for a new fog machie for my MIB project. What can you get and for what price?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gmacted said:


> I'm looking for a new fog machie for my MIB project. What can you get and for what price?


What are you looking for?
400watt or larger?


----------



## gmacted

> Originally Posted by Frighteners Entertainment
> What are you looking for?
> 400watt or larger?


I'm not looking for something too big because it will be inside a box, but I want something that will put out a good burst of fog.


----------



## Hellrazor

my fogger does work. I know many of you were anxiously waiting my testing it out...


----------



## Otaku

I use a four year old Lite F/X 700 watt unit. The recycle time is a bit more than I'd like, but it's been a workhorse. I want to get a Fogstorm 1200HD, but my wife sees no reason to encourage my obsessions.


----------



## maximoto

Since all of mine are in storage, I do not remember the specs..but I have 2 American DJ units that are great. Expensive though. I think that I have 8 foggers in all. Time to do an inventory.


----------



## Hellrazor

I wish I had 8 foggers  I could never rationalize that many, even though hubby is coming around, Im sure he would draw the line at honey can you work overtime so I can have a 200. fogger or 8


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I have one...but it leaks! lol


----------



## Vlad

There's no such thing as too much fog, and a spare is really a necessity.


----------



## TearyThunder

I can't use foggers  I have clear level proprety with no way to keep it contained.


----------



## mrklaw

I have a Fog F/X I think. I either got it at Walmart or Kmart. I always buy my juice in the after Halloween sales.

I hope to build a new fog chiller this year. I want to do the trashcan with flexible metal ducting version this time. My hardware cloth (like chicken wire) tube straight through a cooler version doesn't cool the fog enough.


----------



## Marksin

Small caldron fogger
2 400 watt eliminators
400 watt with wireless, not sure of brand.
400 watt mister kool
700 watt fog fx


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Where is the cheapest place to buy fog juice before halloween?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I have 2 foggers. 

1 700 watt fog fx which I hooked up to a chiller last year (my first homemade project based on info found on the web)

The other one I bought at the Spirit after Halloween sale. I don't know the stats since I just grabbed it and ran. Haven't even opened the box yet.

I'd like to figure out how to get constant fog, or at least a timer. The "remote" (I don't know how long it's been since anyone thought that a 4' cord could be considered remote) has a toggle switch that I have to keep going over to press when I want fog. The past few years I've been keeping the display in the garage, so the fog would stick around for a little while before drifting outside. This year I'm going to put the graveyard on the front lawn. I am going to try to use PVC "tracks" to release the fog at various locations. I believe I saw something like that in the photos from Raven Manor.

Part of me is hoping it doesn't work so I have an excuse to by more foggers. My wife is into the whole Halloween thing, but she can see that it is truely becoming a money pit.


----------



## BuriedAlive

I recommend emailing the company that makes whatever fogger you own to find out their preferred way of storing it (wet or dry). I have three foggers from three companies, and when I emailed each to ask how to store them, one said wet, the other two told me dry.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I store mine wet and I'm still on the original bottle from 3 years ago.


----------



## Torgen

Just looked up the VEI V-950, and all I have to say is...

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! 20 THOUSAND!!!! cfm! *boggle*

$250 is too much for me to pay for a fogger though. I've been eyeing the Chauvet stuff. I see the 1050 (5000cfm) for $79 and the 1250 (7000cfm) for $149. Right now, I have the 400w Lite F/X and the 1200W "continuous" Lite F/X that is really two 600W in tandem. Are the Chauvet units "burst" or "continuous"?


----------



## gmacted

Torgen said:


> Just looked up the VEI V-950, and all I have to say is...
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! 20 THOUSAND!!!! cfm! *boggle*


Torgen,

That's what I said the first time I used mine. It is expensive, but it does create a great effect.


----------



## slimy

Nothing like a big fogger.............

Hey Marksin, does the Mr. kool work alright? I've been thinking about a couple of those. How long does the ice go before it all melts? Since it's not in an insulated container I was just wondering. For mobiles it sure would be more convieniant than lugging around a homemade chiller. Do you like it?


----------



## Beepem

all i have is a 700 watt eliminator.....*sniffle*


daang you people have some serious foggage happening


----------



## skeletonowl

I got a crappy one from target that was actually really good but you had to go outside and activate it every time and I wanted to get candy so...


----------



## Vlad

The solution to a fogger without a good remote, is to put a spring clamp onto the on button of the cheapo remote, it will trigger fog automatically with no harm to the fogger.


----------



## edwood saucer

Two 700 watt Chauvets appeared at my doorstep today... can't wait to give them a test run!

BTW - while I have a remote for each - I do not have a timer... do they make timers for this brand?


----------



## ScareFX

edwood saucer said:


> Two 700 watt Chauvets appeared at my doorstep today... can't wait to give them a test run!
> 
> BTW - while I have a remote for each - I do not have a timer... do they make timers for this brand?


The Chauvet FC-4 Timer Remote is probably the one you want. It runs $30-40.


----------



## edwood saucer

A little steep - but will check it out... Thanks!


----------



## Beepem

eliminator lighting...fog it 700


----------



## The Crow 1994

The Fog Machine - 700 watt (silver) w/timer
The Fog Machine - 400 watt (black) w/timer


----------



## edwood saucer

I found them for $25 (no shipping) - 
http://www.musician.com/product/Chauvet-Timer-Remote-for-F800-or-F1000?sku=803050&src=GWFRWXX

still don't know if I want to spend that much. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## ScareFX

edwood saucer said:


> I found them for $25 (no shipping) -
> http://www.musician.com/product/Chauvet-Timer-Remote-for-F800-or-F1000?sku=803050&src=GWFRWXX
> 
> still don't know if I want to spend that much. Thanks for the lead.


Yeah they are quite a bit more than a $10 Gemmy... but Chauvet foggers are supposed to be excellent. My understanding is that timer should work with any of their foggers. But I guess they can charge more if it's the only option.


----------



## edwood saucer

Think you can wire it to handle two at once?


----------

